# Xaver ...



## Digicat (5. Dez. 2013)

Servus

Ich hoffe alle Sturmgeplagten kommen ohne Sachschäden und vorallem Gesund davon.

Alles Glück dieser Welt sollt Ihr haben ...


----------



## laolamia (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

es begann mit blitzeis


----------



## Tanny (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

...Danke Helmut :beten

...die "Bugwelle" von Xaver trifft gerade ein. 
Ich hoffe nur, meine __ Esche weiß, dass Sepp Holzer mit seiner Aussage: " in jedes stehende Gewässer gehört Totholz" nicht gemeint hat, daß eine ganze Esche in einem Tümpel liegen muss...

Eine der riesen Eschen neigt sich schon jetzt gewaltig

...aber wie heißt es so schön: ändern kann ich sowieso nichts, also abwarten, Tee trinken und dran glauben, daß alles gut wird.... 

stürmische Grüße von der "Front"

Kirstin


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Jaaa, langsam wird es auch hier ein wenig windig. Und es schneit. 
Wird schon schiefgehen - die Vorratskammer und das Holzlager sind voll!


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Bei uns hört es sich an, als wenn ständig ein Zug um's Haus "rauscht". War mal ganz kurz am Teich mit Taschenlampe, bis jetzt geht es noch; paar Blätter,etwas Reisig von Nestern und die üblichen 1000 Tannennadeln.
Sonnabend, heißt bei mir dann Kechertag.

MFG Ron!


----------



## Joachim (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Ich hasse Xaver schon jetzt.

Für uns sind 90-100 kmH angesagt und morgen 0°C und "Niederschlag". Da weis man ja was kommt. Meine Güte, wer brauch schon so ein sch... Wetter.


----------



## Patrick K (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Hallo 

Meckenheim / Pfalz im moment sehr Windig ,leichter Regen bei +7°c , ich höre ringsum die Dachziegeln rattern :evil

Gruss Patrick
Ich hab mal vorsichtshalber ein Fass Bier aufgemacht ,man weis ja nie , Prost


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Hallo Patrick!
Wenn Du dein Fass Bier in ruhe trinken möchtest, dann stecke Dir noch übrig gebliebene"Flackmonition" in die Ohren:smoki.....aber nicht anzünden!!!

MFG Ron!


----------



## Joachim (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

... wir sind aktuell bei 110kmh in Böen eher schlimmer. :evil


----------



## Patrick K (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Hallo 
bei uns machen die Dachziegeln rundherum ein Konzert , es wird schlimmer aber der Regen ist wohl weggepustet

@Ron nach den 5 Litern hör ich eh nix mehr 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

110 km/h  Lächerlich  Das bisschen Wind 

flüstern Schottland 229 km/h, Sylt 179 km/h)


----------



## Joachim (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

180 hatten wir mit Kyrill damals - da hats uns dann die Dachziegel abgedeckt. Das brauch ich nicht noch mal...

Außerdem seid ihr das da "oben"  doch gewohnt


----------



## Patrick K (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Hallo

sehr seltsam im moment ist es gerade sehr sehr ruhig 

ist wohl die Ruhe vor dem Sturm

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Pammler (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Bei uns auch, ist wohl der Wind alle, Luftloch?


----------



## Patrick K (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

bei uns gehts grad wieder los , aber so kann es bleiben ............

Gruss Patrick


----------



## maarkus (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

In der Pfalz ist alles im Rahmen


----------



## Ulli (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

In Schwaben bisher ruhig, kein Regen, wenig Wind und relativ warm, ca. 6 Grad.  So kann es bleiben. Ich fiebere mit den Nordlichtern mit, Morgen früh soll ja dann das Hochwasser kommen?

Grüße Ulli


----------



## Moonlight (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Berlin 1.11Uhr ... dichtes Schneetreiben bei 0°C.
Aber nur für 15min.

Mandy


----------



## Joachim (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Moin,

die Nacht hatte es etwas nachgelassen und nun gehts bereits wieder los. Es sind wieder um 100 kmh angesagt. Nichts was ernsthaft Schäden macht - aber es nervt. 

Ich drück allen Nordlichtern die Daumen das dort so wenig als möglich passiert.


----------



## Digicat (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Servus

Bei uns sind Ausläufer von Xaver schneegebremst auch angekommen ...

In der Nacht hat es einige heftige Böen gegeben, es hat ganz schön gerumpelt.

Aktuell leichter Wind, 5cm Neuschnee bei -0,4°C.

Alles Gute nochmal allen Sturmbetroffenen


----------



## laolamia (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

in brandenburg aussetzung der schulPFLICHT... schoen ...ministerium hat also die verantwortung abgegeben 
hab meine tochter mit dem auto hingefahren und hol sie nachher wieder ab... komischerweise sind die anwesenden kinder nicht nach entfernung einzuteilen sondern leidern nach "sozialen schichten" 

schneesturm momentan und sat-schuessel eingeschneit


----------



## Patrick K (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Hallo 

Meckenheim/ Pfalz  , ruhig , leicht bewölkt und Sonnig bei 5,8 °c 

Der Wind hat bei uns keine Schäden angerichtet , mit dem Pfälzer Wald und der Haardt im Rücken ,hat man doch ein gewissen Windschutz .

Gruss Patrick


----------



## wp-3d (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Hallo,

nehmt es mal locker, 
Kiel hatte 1200 Km/H Windgeschwindigkeit,  
dort jammert kaum einer,
oder sind sie alle noch vom Schock gelähmt.
https://twitter.com/radstar557/status/408675082803105792/photo/1


.


----------



## laolamia (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

bei 1200kmh waere keiner mehr da der jammern kann.... uebrigens jammert hier keiner oder?


----------



## Patrick K (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Hallo 

na da bin ich mal froh das wir mit KIEL nicht mithalten können :smoki  Wahrscheinlich hatten die auch Stickstoff fall bei -170 °C :__ nase

Gruss Patrick nase


----------



## Christine (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

 Das ist doch mal wieder typisch Kiel, die müssen immer so angeben...





Hier ist es leicht windig, den Boden bedeckt (noch) leicht Schneematsch und die Sonne scheint.


----------



## Tanny (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Hier ist alles gut gegangen 

...die __ Esche und Xaver haben mein :beten erhört 

Es hat nachts richtig heftig gestürmt - ich wußte vorher gar nicht, dass Fensterscheiben sich so extrem verbiegen können, ohne zu brechen - und ich habe die Nacht in der Küche verbracht (der einzige Raum ohne Fenster, die nach Norden gehen, denn da dachte ich bei jeder Böe, daß mir jetzt das Fenster entgegen kommt. 

Außerdem konnte ich von da den Pferdestall sehen. 

Neben leichter Müdigkeit, dem Verlust von 5 Wäscheklammern und einem weiteren kleinen Stück meines alten Pflaumenbaumes habe ich hier keine Verluste zu verzeichnen.

Die gestern abend beim Durchzählen fehlende Henne fand ich mit Hilfe einer Taschenlampe zusammengekauert draußen im Sturm unter einem Johannisstrauch. 
Sie ließ sich anstandslos aufnehmen und zu den anderen in den Stall befördern. 

Alle anderen Tiere haben den Orkan irgendwie hervorragend verschlafen und heute tagsüber gab es zwar noch einige Böen, die Hagel mit sich brachten, aber die waren eher normale Sturmstärke und haben hier niemanden aus dem Konzept gebracht. 

Also absolut alles  aus dem Sturmgebiet 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## samorai (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Hallo!
Wir haben Gestern von der Arbeit aus ein Zelt 10m mal 4m aufgebaut für einen kleinen Advent's Markt, Gestern ging es noch mit dem Wind. Heute haben wir alles angebunden was ging. Den Transport-Anhänger und einen Gullideckel. Der Anhänger hatte sich trotz angebremsten Zustand einmal verschoben und der Gullideckel hat dazu die Musik gemacht.toll
Was tut man doch nicht alles für den Arbeitgeber und die paar __ Kröten.

MFG Ron!


----------



## Moonlight (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Also bei mir tobt xaver noch immer. Frag mich langsam wann der endlich die biege macht :?

Verluste welcher art auch immer hab ich noch nicht.

Mandy


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Der Xaver ist mit dem Styropor Deckel von meinem Eisfreihalter abgehauen der Mistkerl. Den unteren festgebundenen Kranz hat er nicht bekommen...aber ohne Deckel bring der Eisfreihalter wohl nix. 'So von der Windrichtung nach Hannover / Berlin.....haltet mal die Augen auf ob er bei euch wieder einschlägt....


----------



## samorai (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Er ist gerade hier vorbei gekommen und hat gesagt" er will mal die Ukraine sehen"!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Ron!!!!


----------



## Speedy 1975 (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

hmmm hier in friesland war es meiner meinung nach nicht so schlimm.
guut war schon ordentlicher wind mit kräftigen böen aber alles heile geblieben ums haus herum und es lagen auch nicht so viel bäume in der gegend rum(mist brauche doch brennholz) wie bei sturm christian.
nur sau viele blätter aus dem teich geholt,jetzt sind die bäume hier auch endlich leer.
bei sturm christian ist auch ein grosser ast von einer eiche runter gekommen bei xaver nix,bisher.
war gestern abend noch auf nem deich spazieren da wurde es aber doch kalt im gesicht :smoki


----------



## Moonlight (7. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Guten Morgen,

draußen stürmts immer noch. Hab die Nacht kaum ein Auge zu bekommen. Ich glaube gestern Abend war der Sturm noch stärker als Vorgestern 
So langsam flippe ich aus ... bin völlig unausgeglichen und hundemüde :evil

Mandy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Hi,

ich hab von Xaver nichts mitbekommen. Bei mir fielen die Schneeflocken senkrecht vom Himmel und schlugen mit so nem Krach auf dem Dach auf das man den Sturm leider nicht hören konnte

MfG Frank


----------



## libsy (7. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Wir hatten auch heftige Windboen und leichten Schneefall, der noch immer da ist. Aber das Dreckszeug bleibt nicht liegen.


----------



## Moonlight (7. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Bei uns ist jetzt endlich Ruhe ... Gott sei Dank :beten

Der Himmel reißt auf und es zeigt sich blauer Himmel. Mal sehen ob es heute noch schön sonnig wird 

Mandy


----------



## Andreas A. (7. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Hier hat es ganz schön gestürmt aber ich konnte keine größeren Schäden am Haus und im Garten feststellen. Aber Luftlinie etwa 300 m entfernt hat Xaver ganz schön in den Wald gehaun.


----------



## Patrick K (7. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Hallo Andreas 

Die Bäume sehen ja aus wie gesprengt  

Hauptsache euch ist nichts passiert

@ Mandy , Schloff gut  :muede

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (7. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*

Hallo

Hab da mal nen Foto gefunden , nicht falsch verstehn , ist nur für die Schöne Pfalz


----------



## Moonlight (7. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Xaver ...*



Patrick K schrieb:


> @ Mandy , Schloff gut  :muede



Danke Patrick, werd ich mir für heute Abend merken  

Mandy


----------

